# Nintendo May Localize Unreleased DS Games



## heartgold (Nov 6, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> As Nintendo prepares to transition to the 3DS, the company is looking for ways to continue serving its large install base on the Nintendo DS. One way may be to localize games that have yet to arrive in other territories (via Siliconera).
> Speaking with investors, president Satoru Iwata said that localizing games from the DS's large library may be a way to take advantage of the current DS library. He cited Animal Crossing for the GameCube as an example, which wasn't slated to be localized until Nintendo's localization branch evaluated it and determined it would be viable in the west.
> 
> There are plenty of DS games that have yet to be localized, including Soma Bringer, 7th Dragon and Blood of Bahamut. Nintendo has also yet to announce whether the latest Fire Emblem remake will be localized.
> ...


http://www.1up.com/news/nintendo-localize-unreleased-games

Well well well, I think fans were a little too fast to act on that Nintendo (way too fast), you may be a little late as most of those games have been translated (if they knew) by hungry eager fans


----------



## Goli (Nov 6, 2010)

A lot of the games that site mentions aren't even by Nintendo.
And not all of Nintendo's games are translated, so no, fans aren't fast.
Fix your spoiler. Oh wait, you already fixed it by getting rid of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Langin (Nov 6, 2010)

YAY FIRE EMBLEM!!!! :AWSOME:

I hope Jump! Ultimate stars get localized.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 6, 2010)

XD yeah I was having trouble if so I (F'd) instead =]

I know but It's nice to hear about it, now lets see if they actually do it. Yeah the site is dumb the ones listed aren't from Nintendo, but maybe Nintendo will get 3rd parties to localize as well.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 6, 2010)

Way too late.  Especially for Soma Bringer, since we have a top-grade fan translation already.


----------



## Daddy24 (Nov 6, 2010)

I hope there will be Itadaki Street DS,since it's apparently impossible to translate ourselves.


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 6, 2010)

Ehh, I don't really care. Most of the games that I care about ave already been fan-translated. I'm not gonna buy these games.


Too slow Nintendo. So zetta slow.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 6, 2010)

oh, so _now _they care.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Nov 6, 2010)

Finally some care for loyal fan boys! Like...ME!


----------



## Theraima (Nov 6, 2010)

So they care after all.. Too damn late man.


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 6, 2010)

Bring Mother 3 to America/Europe or GFTO.


----------



## Ikki (Nov 6, 2010)

Tales of or gtfo


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 6, 2010)

Nintendo You Better Translate 
SAGA 2
Tales of series
Summon Night X Tears Crown
and Jump Ultimate Stars
You guys better!!!
or leave us alone


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 6, 2010)

JAM
WITH
THE
BAND

DO IT NOW, NINTENDO


----------



## basher11 (Nov 6, 2010)

technically, jump has a 99% translation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but the rest, yeah, they have to localize those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Rubedo said:
			
		

> JAM
> WITH
> THE
> BAND
> ...



i thought that was already out in US. just the (E) version was dumped.


----------



## Goli (Nov 6, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Nintendo You Better Translate
> SAGA 2
> Tales of series
> Summon Night X Tears Crown
> ...


It was released in English in Europe only, like Disaster and Another Code R.

I suggest everyone goes learn japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## antwill (Nov 6, 2010)

Well of course this makes sense, the DS is almost dead, those games wouldn't have sold that well anyway if they were localised before. But you see, Nintendo realizes no one cares for all the crap they have been releasing on the DS lately, and any of these games _could_ actually sell now.


----------



## Crass (Nov 6, 2010)

I really hope they localize Jet Impulse (was gonna be known as DS Air in the west). It was an excellent arcadey flight sim, similar to Ace Combat. Developed by Nintendo with an original and semi-serious storyline, coupled with great graphics and awesome controls. Defo my favorite jap game for the DS.


----------



## monkat (Nov 6, 2010)

"International Game Company May Translate Games For Other Regions"

....K?


----------



## monkat (Nov 6, 2010)

"International Game Company May Translate Games For Other Regions"

....K?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 7, 2010)

What's that? Did someone say Inazuma Eleven?


----------



## Inunah (Nov 7, 2010)

Seriously. Nanashi no Game or I have no faith in video games anymore.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, Nintendo actually care, wonder when these localizations will commence.


----------



## Alato (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't care if it's a GBA game, or if I can already play it in english anyway.
Mother 3
Mother 3
Mother 3.

Please.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 7, 2010)

Nintendo is trolling, Nintendo is trolling!!! Hahahahaha, idiots!!! Why do you believe in a company or pay the translate on the #DS cartiages.


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 7, 2010)

I really hope they localize "Chibi-Robo: Happy Rich Big Sweep". Though, given the circumstances of the game in question (Nintendo wasn't the developer, the previous two outings in the series were sleeper-hits at best), I highly doubt this'll happen.

Ah well. A guy can hope, can't he?


----------



## Maverick_z (Nov 7, 2010)

Basically all NIntendo said was they may look into localizing unreleased games that aren't text-heavy


----------



## Goli (Nov 7, 2010)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> Basically all NIntendo said was they may look into localizing unreleased games that aren't text-heavy


No.
http://www.siliconera.com/2010/11/05/there...d-ds-games-yet/


----------



## Halo-101 (Nov 7, 2010)

OMG There is still hope!

Well Now to commence waiting and look 4ward 2 Blood Of Bahamut.Yer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 7, 2010)

No way! Soma Bringer? 

I loved that game so much! I would love for it to come to America!!!

(When I read the title, Soma Bringer popped in my head, but I didn't actually think Nintendo would bring it here).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 7, 2010)

maybe blood of bahamut from the above three is needed or else, translators did a fantastic job


----------



## Opium (Nov 7, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> JAM
> WITH
> THE
> BAND
> ...



I'm just going to leave THIS here...


----------



## Crass (Nov 7, 2010)

No one else has love for Jet Impulse, its not too text heavy, although they would need to localize a bit of spoken dialogue and the FMV cut scenes. But it is an original IP developed and published by Nintendo that was slated for a US release that never materialized. This is ripe for late-to-the-party localization.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_Impulse


----------



## nintendoom (Nov 7, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> YAY FIRE EMBLEM!!!! :AWSOME:
> 
> I hope Jump! Ultimate stars get localized.


F YEAH!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 7, 2010)

When they localize, could they PLEASE localize the names? I know some of you know Japanese but it's really hard to remember characters when their names are all weird sound. Also, Japanese titles are just bizarre. I think that's why many titles don't perform well. Who wants to play a game with a hero named "Bleach?" That's what I use to whiten my socks and it stinks! Or Naruto Shippunden. Yuck, I feel no connection to characters like these. Am I wrong?


----------



## gamefreak94 (Nov 7, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Seriously. Nanashi no Game or I have no faith in video games anymore.


What are you talking about? Did this game even come out in japan yet? Forget it i thought it was Ninokuni. lol i don't even know how i though of that XP


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 7, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> "International Game Company May Translate Games For Other Regions"
> 
> ....K?



Double Post men...

i hope they would translate those games even if it's too late...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 7, 2010)

Might be luring in the late adopters or the guys holding off for those long-awaited titles. Might just be some life yet in the DS.


----------



## Fudge (Nov 7, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was talking about an US localization.


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 7, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are absolutely wrong and should never post again.

Also, people thinking that Ouendan or Jump Ultimate Stars will ever get licensed are being naive. The licensing issues are far too large for it to ever happen.

One thing that I would like to see that IS realistic, however, is Bleach DS 4th: Flame Bringer. It's a pretty decent action platformer and came out in Japan forever ago and BDS3 has been out in America for a while as well.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 7, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jam with the Band was a terrible translation. They doubled the save files size and halved the amount of custom songs. You'd be better off using Daigasso DX instead.

And I think people would prefer and EBA 2. I know I would.

Jump has no chance of localisation. If anything they could make another crossover game. Like '4Kids! Crossover Censorship!'


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 7, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JWTB had bigger file sizes due to the new languages (including having Barbara speak in those languages) and to try and lock out piracy, which only partially worked. 
And yeah, it's better to use DBBDX, but if you can't read Japanese it's pretty difficult until you memorize all the menus.

But I think that the US still deserves to have JWTB. It's an excellent game and it can only benefit by having more players to make songs.

I would like EBA2, but having the Ouendan games in english would be nice too, but again, it won't happen due to music licensing issues.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 7, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> JWTB had bigger file sizes due to the new languages (including having Barbara speak in those languages) and to try and lock out piracy, which only partially worked.
> And yeah, it's better to use DBBDX, but if you can't read Japanese it's pretty difficult until you memorize all the menus.
> 
> But I think that the US still deserves to have JWTB. It's an excellent game and it can only benefit by having more players to make songs.
> ...



Samurai Blue and Linda Linda are are awesome songs after all.

I once tried to replace the Japanese graphics with the English ones once. Didn't go too well, but it partly worked.


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 7, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What was the problem exactly? It'd be really useful if you completed that.


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 7, 2010)

Tomodachi Collection... Now! End of comment


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2010)

pokeman said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not happening. JUS didn't get localized because it has a bagillion copyright issues with all the characters in it. And who needs a localization when you've got the fan translation?

I'll throw my hat in for Jet Impulse and Blood of Bahamut.

EDIT: Wouldn't mind those DSiWare collections they throw out now and then that work on the DS.


----------



## Isabelyes (Nov 7, 2010)

Games I'd want localized:

Blood of Bahamut -> It's by Square Enix; ofcourse it'll sell well)
Ketsui: Death Label ->Because it's one of the most awesome DS games I've ever played. Also, English tips)
Nanashi no Game (Me) -> Because Horror games on the DS are so scarce. Also, it is pretty cool.
Super Robot Taisen: Original Generation Saga: Endless Frontier EXCEED -> Because the name is too awesome to ignore. Also, the game itself is just brilliant.

I've probably forgotten some; these are simply the games I want localized most.


----------



## SparkFenix (Nov 7, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Well of course this makes sense, the DS is almost dead, those games wouldn't have sold that well anyway if they were localised before. But you see, Nintendo realizes no one cares for all the crap they have been releasing on the DS lately, and any of these games _could_ actually sell now.




Yes the DS is dead.

I mean really no games recently and no games yet to come right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?

Also

I want the tales of series

PLEASE!


----------



## prowler (Nov 7, 2010)

Dear Nintendo,

I know you own Monolith Soft so localizing Xenosaga I & II will be pretty much easy. So, yeah....

Do it.

prowler_


----------



## PeregrinFig (Nov 7, 2010)

This is pretty good news to me. I feel like I'm the only one still waiting for DQVI DS any more.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 7, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> Games I'd want localized:
> Super Robot Taisen: Original Generation Saga: Endless Frontier EXCEED -> Because the name is too awesome to ignore. Also, the game itself is just brilliant.
> I've probably forgotten some; these are simply the games I want localized most.



Yay! I'm not alone!

Seriously, localize that, Nintendo, and I shall forgive your other sins.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 7, 2010)

SUPER ROBOT TAAAAIIISEENN W NAOUWWW






and Chou Shoujuu Mech MG (Super Operation Mechanic MG)










IGNORE THE ANNOYING TRAILER AND LOOK AT THE GAMEPLAY

there are 40+ robots in this 3rd person game...and EACH robot has a different controls differently..

It even made it into the IGN's Top 15 Most Bizzare Games - http://ds.ign.com/articles/933/933210p2.html


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> pokeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um... everyone doesn't have a flash cart and it a proper ( should because we paid for it ) translation. 

Anyway there should be a Jump! Ultimate Stars 3DS


----------



## Isaac_GS (Nov 7, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> This is pretty good news to me. I feel like I'm the only one still waiting for DQVI DS any more.


You aren't the only one.  And I'm convinced Plus Alpha is working on the localization as we speak because my theory is progress on DQ6DS was held up by SE's deperate need to get DQIX out in english in time for the 1-year anniversary of it's Japanese release.  With all the content in that game, it makes sense that they would not have had time for anything else, and so they have probably been working on the DQ6 localization since they finished DQIX.   Bottom line:  If there isn't any news in January about a February or March release, I will be concerned.  Not till then.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 7, 2010)

GUNDAM SEED MOBILE SUIT DS

It was only a 15 second demo...but we know there is so much more potential
Jet Impulse will be most likely be released on the 3DS Called "DS Air"


when I kept track of IGN's release date for DS Games *YEARS AGO* I saw "DS Air" on there....but...it's now 2010...nothing yet 

Blood Of Bahamut will definitely be localized


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 7, 2010)

What the hell did I typed that you people find offensive, the truth?! Its a suggestion not an actual attempt getting the game to be localize! That's why I stand by what I have typed 'NINTENDO IS TROLLING!!'

If you can't deal with the truth then don't blame the fucking messager! Blame it on poor sources being posted by naive fools!


----------



## craplame (Nov 7, 2010)

Couldn't they do this sooner? But, that's pretty awesome at the same time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it's the only way you'll be playing JUS! in English. I'm not saying it's not worth happening because there's already a fan translation, I'm saying it's not happening because the game is so riddled with copyright problems here in the States that it'd be near impossible to bring over.

If you really feel so bad about pirating the game then import a Japanese copy, dump it, patch it, and put it on a flashcart.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I suppose that since Super Robot Taisen W has almost every single copyright imaginable that has to do with giant robots 

I suppose we should give up on that then huh


----------



## monkat (Nov 7, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I suppose that since Super Robot Taisen W has almost every single copyright imaginable that has to do with giant robots
> 
> I suppose we should give up on that then huh



....what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Goli (Nov 7, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I suppose that since Super Robot Taisen W has almost every single copyright imaginable that has to do with giant robots
> 
> I suppose we should give up on that then huh


Not that it ever had a chance. Nintendo only localizes and/or publishes games from third parties that are big enough for them to do so, like Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest. Super Robot Taisen games are only popular in Japan, so even if they did it wouldn't sell here. Everyone should stop saying Blood of Bahamut and other third party games like the Tales series, *it will not happen*. Blood of Bahamut for instance sold poorly in Japan, got average reviews and it has a lot of text; sure it may have elements from Final Fantasy but that doesn't guarantee anything. If they do bring over an unreleased game it will be a first party one that hasn't been translated, probably something like Card Hero or ASH; both of which have trademarks in America.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 7, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but they localized those crappy OG Saga Endless Frontier games that nobody wanted for DS DX


----------



## Goli (Nov 7, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atlus localized it.
Gosh, inform yourself better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## mangaTom (Nov 8, 2010)

Well Soma Bringer would be good even though I played the fan-trans.Though I would also love to see localized 3rd party games like some people already had been mentioning.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> SUPER ROBOT TAAAAIIISEENN W NAOUWWW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds Me of this one robot game that was on the Nintendo 64
Not custom robo or blast corps 
cant remember the name


----------



## Inunah (Nov 8, 2010)

Hmmm.... They should give a survey out to Club Nintendo members asking what games they'd like to see localized.

Like, have a text box so you can type out whatever games, and then if they see same names on multiple surveys..... XD

I'd vote for these though...

Nanashi no Game
Nanashi no Game Me
All 3 Taiko no Tatsujin DS games
All Death Note DS Games
Jam with the Band (I know it has an E release, but U peeps who don't pirate should get the love too)
Chibi-Robo: Happy Richie Osouji
Slide Adventure Mag Kid
Blood of Bahamut
Jump Ultimate Stars
Jump Super Stars
Osu 1 and 2
All Tales DS Games
7th Dragon
Will o' Wisp
Coropata

Some of those that are grouped together, I'd list by name, not like how they are...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 8, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> What was the problem exactly? It'd be really useful if you completed that.
> Game crashed when I tried loading some more graphics from the US game into the J game.
> 
> 
> ...


The only good ones are the ones that feature Gundams and/or Gurren Lagann and/or Gao Gai Gar.


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 8, 2010)

Well an english zoids ds game would be nice,but really hoping for news about an english release of DQMJ2...


----------



## Paarish (Nov 8, 2010)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Tales of or gtfo



what he said! and Jump as well


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 8, 2010)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> No way! Soma Bringer?
> QUOTE(Dark Langin @ Nov 6 2010, 07:55 PM) YAY FIRE EMBLEM!!!! :AWSOME:


You know the list of games is just guessing from the person who wrote the article, and Nintendo haven't actually said which games they'll localise?  It's possible that instead of translating some epic, text-heavy RPGs with only a niche appeal it'll be games more in the Animal Crossing/Style Boutique mould.


----------



## Gamer4life (Nov 8, 2010)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Well an english zoids ds game would be nice,but really hoping for news about an english release of DQMJ2...


This oh god this plus more super robot taisen OG SAGA


----------



## Delta517 (Nov 8, 2010)

Now lets see if they keep their word...


----------



## RE4zombie (Nov 8, 2010)

I would like to see Soma Bringer, ASH, and Jump Ultimate Stars get a US release.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 9, 2010)

i wish tales of innocence would be localized...


----------



## heavyknight (Nov 9, 2010)

Let's hope this doesn't turn into the GBA, that was dropped a tad bit early... If it only had a little more time, we would've had Summon Night SC3!


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 9, 2010)

I can't believe people actually think Jump Ultimate Stars might get localized.
IT CANNOT HAPPEN. PERIOD.
That is, unless it was a SEVERELY gimped game with half the characters cut out.


----------



## suruz (Nov 10, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Seriously. Nanashi no Game or I have no faith in video games anymore.
> 
> HELL YES, that game looks beyond awesome!!
> 
> ...



Meh, I dont know why people even *want* it to be localized... There's already a pretty much complete translation out there, and it's just a fighting game anyway, albeit a pretty good one :/ I wish they'd localize Blood of Bahamut or 7th Dragon, but.. those aren't even made by Nintendo? o___O


----------

